
I Am Hiring. Without Resumes or Puzzles - samaysharma
https://blog.leantaas.com/i-am-hiring-without-resumes-or-puzzles-2ac6f11002c0
======
smt88
This is going to get deleted because it violates HN rules (only YC companies
can post jobs, except on the monthly "Who's Hiring" thread). However, your
philosophy is great, and I look forward to finishing the article.

